# OT-Health Problems



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Hiya All,

I've been a bit touchy with some people lately and very exhausted. 

Comes to find out during some tests at the VA this past week or so They found a "something" in my temporal lobe of my brain. Its Causing my Headaches and Memory Lapses. They are sure its not malignant but further tests will tell. Even if it is they said it shouldn't pose a threat for a couple years. Whatever the hell that means. 

They also are looking into the chest pains I've had recently and May think its Asbestosis. From my time in the Army working on Diesel Trucks and Trailer Brakes. 

So I appologize for being touchy with anyone, these tests are a pain right now.


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

You get better Cappy,and forget about it,No one really noticed,at least I didn't! Get Well Soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

My wife and I will keep you in our thoughts and prayers. Get well, mon capitan.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Hope you feel better Captain.

Get them to yank that bugger out sooner rather then later if they will. Less to think about the better!

We're enough stress on your life as it is!


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

That really sucks, I hate to hear things like this. Hope it all turns out well for you.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I don't remember the source, but I remember a little story where a little boy had a brain tumor.

Someone correct me if they've heard this one differently.
Every day, he pictured it as a asteroid and pretended that there was a little ship in there blasting it with lasers. Apparently it went away (along with treatment I'm sure). But the brain and the body are amazing things. Keep a positve outlook and 'visualize' yourself getting better.

Good luck.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Thanks guys it means a lot to me. 

I just found out today about the "something" they keep calling it. I was at the VA from 10 this morning till 3 in the afternoon. I really hate that place. Typical Government Hurry up and Wait mentality. 

I haven't told the wife yet and not quite sure how to. We don't talk alot as most couples do so I am at a loss here. Any suggestions. Should I tell her now or wait till I find out if its Benign or Malicious. If I tell her now and its benign then I get her all worried over nothing. 
(still not sure if I want the VA probing around in my head LOL)


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I've had to deal with a lot of "what ifs" where my mother's cancer was concerned. Too many times I felt like insurance companies were making decisions instead of doctors. We could never get straight answers from doctors whose egos wouldn't let them say "I don't know." I'm sure the VA probably works a little different, but if you're not satisfied they're doing everything possible to find out exactly what's going on, force the issue. Get a second opinion if needed. 



^I was writing this while you were posting. So I would add that you should tell her. She just might want to be there for you while you're dealing with this difficult time. Right?
Be well,
Jerry


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Dave, Hang in there buddy, we're thinking about you.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Praying for you, Cap'n....


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Get well soon...hope it's not TOO serious. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Definitely get a second opinion. I hope this turns out to be a lot of nothing for you Dave. All the best.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Dave, I pray all goes well for you. I agree, that a second opinion, should be done, if you have doubts. I would tell you wife, she should be involved now, just in case.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I am sorry to hear about this.I will pray for you.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Tell her now, Captain.
You may think you're saving her worrying.
But keeping something like that from her won't help things.
A gracious idea that makes sense to us "logical" guys, 
but women don't think that way and never appreciate it.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm very sorry about that Cap'n! I wish you all the best sir!


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Cap'n Locknar:
I've always enjoyed your posts and sincerely hope you're round for many more! All the very best indeed for your treatment, we are thinking of you. To back up some of the guys, keep your wife in the loop and reassure her that you love her, etc. as I'm sure you do. We are all inclined to feel alone now and then, especially in difficult times. that is when we need each other most.

All the best
Steely


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I hope the "something" just turns out to be one of your marbles returning to where you lost it from. 

Keep us posted, my friend.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

On telling the wife, that's a tough one. Personally, I'd tell her. I don't presume to know your relationship with your significant other, but having dealt with several family & personal health issues in the last year, I do think it would give you tremendous relief to talk about to your wife. 

Number one, all the stress of hiding it and not showing how justifiably worried and scared about it you are, are gone in one fell swope. Two, I think talking about it can be tremendously theraputic and cathartic, wouldn't it be ironic if everything turned out benign but you stroked out or had a heart attack from the stress of hiding it and worrying alone for weeks. And three, talking about a problem, for me at least, changes it from a overwhelming sense of doom to a series of problems that need to be dealt with expeditiously. And four, why the hell suffer thru it alone?

And if you're worried about the wife handling it; don't. They live longer than us and routinely accept the pain of passing a 7-10 pound object thru a body orifice _voluntarily_. She can handle it, and will be of tremendous help to you no matter how this plays out.

And keep your chin up , I had a spot on my lung 8 years ago and a lump on one testicle about 9 months ago, both turned out to be literally nothing (a summer cold and an abcess), but they both scared the bejeezus out of me.

Getting old is no frakkin' fun. And youth is wasted on the young.

Best of luck my friend, our fingers our crossed and you'll be in our prayers.


----------



## frontline (May 4, 2005)

First of all, you've got my deepest sympathies. Yeah its gotta be nerve wracking to hear this. Yes hopefully the mass is begnin. I would definatly get a second opinion here. For as much as the VA system is maligned, their docs and nurses are prety darned good. Its jsut the admin BS that drives you up the wall there. I wish you the best and hope you are a road to a speedy treatment and recovery soon.
As for your wife..I realized what you are saying about your relationship. But in this case I think it would be in best order to let her know what is going on now. Dont alarm her. Be calm and rational and explain things liek you have to us. If anything her she will be informed and aware.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Well ya guys sure know how to make a guy feel better. Seriously. Thanks John P I hope it is the marbles returning LOL.

My wifes at work today and luckily I don't have to trek into the VA today although tomorrow I will be yet again. When she gets home from work I'll probably discuss this with her. 

The one doc said though even if it is Malignant its not a problem so far so he did say I have nothing immediately to worry about. And its in a location that can be operated on. And with todays advances I shouldn't end up with a big frankenstein scar or anything lol which is a good thing I guess. I'll know sometime next week whats going on with it. 

Yeah the Docs themselves at the VA here are actually real doctors and its the administration bull thats the biggest pain. They did screw up my wrist with the surgery on it but nothing major, I just occasionally drop things now and then, which is a real pain when working on the lathe or other power tools, I have to be extra careful and concentrate on not dropping the item I am holding. 

I'm too young for this, hell I'll only be 34 next month. Isnt' life a joy.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Damn man, really sorry to hear this. I hope everything works out well for you.

On the tell or not tell... I say tell. I remember when I was working overseas and my father found out he had cancer. No one told me until I returned and I was furious (not that I could really direct that at anyone given the situation). Ultimately it all comes down to knowing the person whom the information will be told. How's that for helpful 

I don't talk about it much and most people don't know this (guess that's going to change now) but I myself am a cancer survivor so I say hang in there, it can be beat. Heck I had mine while dealing with Chuck and his constant nag... err... requests dealing with the shuttle project we worked on. So count yourself lucky that you have the luxury of not having that particular burden to bear (Hi Chuck :wave: )


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Wow, this is a scary situation. I wish you all the best!

As far as your question, yes, you _definitely_ should tell her, and be honest. You don't know yet what it is yet, and that's exactly what you should tell her. More importantly you should tell her how you feel. She's your wife and she should be there for you in times like this, you need her... and she probably _wants_ to be there for you! The longer you wait to tell her what's going on, the more mad she'll probably be that you didn't tell her sooner.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Dave - we're all standing here in support of both you AND your wife.

Huzz


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

capt Locknar said:


> And with todays advances I shouldn't end up with a big frankenstein scar or anything lol which is a good thing I guess.




Chicks dig big Frankenstein scars. Oh wait, you're married.









Tell your wife!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

ROFLMAO, So thats why I never got any chicks when I was younger. Guess I should have whacked myself with that machette a couple of times LOL. 

Thanks guys. I appreciate and value the opinions on here so I'll do my best to talk to her today when she gets home. I'll make sure to point out that it could be nothing. I have to call them back Monday about the lung xrays. they have a specialist looking at it. Hopefully all goes well with that too.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Well I told her about and she didn't seem worried at all. She is thinking the same way I am, hopefully its nothing. My wife lost her Younger sister a couple years ago from cystic fybrosis double Lung transplant rejection. 

The VA did call today though and need to retake the chest xray as they want to make sure, said they found a "Vague Density". More than likely the way I smoke its probably cancer and knowing my luck lately thats probably what it is. I have to go back in tomorrow for the xray. 
I'll also be calling my hypnotherapist friend about Hypnosis for quitting smoking. I've tried the patch and gum and neither helped so I guess thats my next choice. I've been smoking since I was 14 so Its not that easy to just drop it. I know its bad for and can't fathom why people want to inhale smoke into their lungs but I do it anyway lol. 

thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Very sorry to hear this. Hang in there, get the test results and go from there. Not much else I know to say here. I wish you well.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Very best wishes to you from people all around the world that you've never met before. It's been my experience that it doesn't help to tough it out on your own. It becomes like you're hiding something, and then you start to feel guilty about that, and then defensive, and it becomes more work to keep a lid on things than it does to deal with them out in the open, and they're going to know that something is going on, only not know what it is, and in the meantime you can turn... inward, shut yourself off, distance yourself, right at the one of the few times in your life that you really, really need the people around you. That's why they're around you, and what they're for. Again, all best.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

REL said:


> Chicks dig big Frankenstein scars.


No Kiddin'!

I had a beauty of a scar from my cancer surgery. Had the big steel staples and everything. I even took a photo of it. "Wanna see my scar?" became the best pick up line I ever used. I had more action in the six months after my surgery than ever before.

Damn scar finally started to fade and I'm gettin' NOTHING anymore! Just my luck to come from a family of fast healers.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I'll keep you in my prayers Cap'n. :thumbsup:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

capt Locknar said:


> I've tried the patch and gum and neither helped so I guess thats my next choice. I've been smoking since I was 14 so Its not that easy to just drop it.


My stepdad had to use Wellbutrin (an antidepressant) to quit. Looks like I may have to try that. The patches didn't do it for me. I went about a month and started bumming cigs from everyone while still wearing the patch. Not smart.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Yeah I was on Wellbutrin for a while too (for bipolar treatment) and it didn't do anything for me either. 

I smoke about 3 packs a day sometimes more. In my younger days I used to do alot of painting and other sorts of things without respirators too. 

The other thing I am considering is the carc paint used by the military for their camouflauge jobbies, its cancerous as well. During a 3 month period while in germany I was doing Depot Level Maintenance and we had several paint jobs using that nasty ass carc paint. We had respirators for that but they just seemed to not work very well. The VA is quizzzing me pretty hard on this too to find out if its military related. I talked to mom and dad today too about it and they said the same thing happened to my Dad's Dad. Xrayed a vague density (i just love that description lol) on him, they went in to look at it and he died on the table from hemohraging (sp), of course this was back in 1968 or 69 I think. the medical field has come along way but I still don't like the idear of being cut open lol. I've had other surgeries but this still scares me a little. 

Thanks for all those keeping me in their prayers.


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

Best wishes to you Locknar.

Definitely try to quit the smoking thing - it's not worth the short-lived pleasure. Life is WAY to good for that, and you only live once.

And you're young, which means you've got a lot of fight in you if it comes down to that. The little troops in your bloodstream respond much better to "Battlestations!" than if you were much older, I would imagine.

Wouldn't it be great to walk into sickbay and have Dr. Crusher wave a small silver thing around your body, suddenly curing you? Damn. That would be nice indeed. One of these days...


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Dave, we're all rooting for you, so don't let us down. 

You'll be in my thoughts for a speedy resolution.

José


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Four Mad Men said:


> Damn man, really sorry to hear this. I hope everything works out well for you.
> 
> On the tell or not tell... I say tell. I remember when I was working overseas and my father found out he had cancer. No one told me until I returned and I was furious (not that I could really direct that at anyone given the situation). Ultimately it all comes down to knowing the person whom the information will be told. How's that for helpful
> 
> I don't talk about it much and most people don't know this (guess that's going to change now) but I myself am a cancer survivor so I say hang in there, it can be beat. Heck I had mine while dealing with Chuck and his constant nag... err... requests dealing with the shuttle project we worked on. So count yourself lucky that you have the luxury of not having that particular burden to bear (Hi Chuck :wave: )


Wow!

Cancer? 

Double wow.

Hey, look at it this way, the more annoyed you got by my nagging the less time you had to think about it!!! :tongue: 

Now that Capt'n's ill I'll start buggin' him ten times more then I have just to keep his mind of things...:jest: 

Thanks for the advice FourMadMen! I'll start annoying the Captain right away!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

capt Locknar said:


> I smoke about 3 packs a day sometimes more. In my younger days I used to do alot of painting and other sorts of things without respirators too.


Seriously though, my father had a 3 packs of Winston cigarettes a day habit too. He always used to say "you have to die of something."

Well he got lung cancer. The last week or two they were giving him so much morphine that had they given him more he would have died from lack of blood pressure(that would have been a more humane thing in my opinion). Yet he was still in pain.

Stop smoking however you need to. I know it's not easy.
But you can recover much of the health lost if you don't already have lung tumors.

If nothing else you will be able to breath again. It was weird, because the two first months my dad was being treated he wasn't allowed to smoke because of being in the hospital.

For those two months (after the first two weeks) he said he actually felt better then he had in decades. He had forgotten what is was to breath. To wake up in the morning and not spend the first ten minutes coughing uncontrolably.

Good luck and god bless Captain!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

My mother got pills to help quitting smoking, and it worked for her, but then complained about her sense of smell came back.

I expect to get cancer, since I worked almost 25 years in steel fabrication shops. You get the works, paint fumes, dust from grinding metal (you can see shiny specks floating in the air), flash burn skin (like getting sunburned, without the fun of the beach), and many toxic stuff. My last job, not fans to move the dust, and dust mask were not of any use, with welding, too.

Still praying for you Dave!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Thanks guys.

I just got back from the second xray on the lungs and I stuck around while they "developed" it (its all done on computers now golly gee) and I didn't see anything but then again I'm not "trained" to interpret them. The technician that took the xray isn't as familiar with reading them either but she said the angle we took them from today ( I had to stand facing the light and lean back into the backboard to get the claivicles out of the way) got the bones out the way and she said that maybe thats what they saw, a clavicle lol. I'm hoping. 

By the looks of the xray I am still inhaling about an 85-90% lung capacity and she said thats pretty good. 

Now I sit and wait till they call me back or until I get tired of waiting and call them back LOL.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

El Capitan Locknar, I am so amazed at and envious of how well you are taking all of this. You sound like tough guy and a strong fighter. I have a new kind of respect for you man. I truley hope you feel better and don't sweat it, you'll see, all this will pass like a gentle breeze.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Well I am trying to stay optimistic about it. My wife is helping with that too. Although she did cry last night but mainly not because of me but because of her younger sis that she lost not too long ago and my grandma that passed away last october. My grandma is probably whats helping me the most on this. She got Pancreatic Cancer and thats a violent cancer and took her in a matter of a few months. But she know she had, so she prepared big time. Took little post its and marked everything she had on what went to who. Her last week or so alive they asked her if there was anything she wanted or hadn't done that she'd like to do and she said "I'd like to Sit in a Jacuzzi" She'd never been in one. She died the Following morning after getting her Jacuzzi tub the night before. She held in long enough to get the jacuzzi tub lol. I look at the strength My Grandma had when she found out and I go with that. I still don't know anything anyway other than a MIGHT lol. The MRI is scheduled for friday next week so I'll know more about the head thing then. The Chest issue should know something more on Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Well just the same Cap'n, You have my best!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Dave, my grandfather did something similar. There was a Masonic level he really wanted to reach. A few weeks after he was initiated into that level, he faded rapidly from his healthy and hearty self, and died within a month...a few hours shy of seeing 1996.


----------



## Nosirrag (Apr 26, 2005)

The worst thing about a serious health issue is, in most cases, the feeling you have that you have no control over what it is, how it will progress, or how it will turn out. And there is some truth to that. Fate or God sometimes takes the decision of how our lives will progress out of our hands -- and let's face it, we all hate that. We want to do things our way, do what we want to do when we want to do it. 

What happens to us is often out of our control, but our response to it is not. We spend years and years waking up every morning, and we eventually come to expect that to happen forever. But, the time we have here in this world is finite -- and as I get older more and more I feel the time we have is not enough -- never enough.

Whatever you have may not kill you. But it is not nothing. At the very least it may be a reminder to you that each minute of every day is very important to you. It may be Gods' gentle reminder that there are things in your life you need to change (like quitting smoking) or whatever else it is that keeps you from living life fully.

I've had a few scares myself over the years -- each were life changing events. And as I get older I realize more and more that there are fewer years ahead than behind. But one of the most important things I've learned is to give myself something every day -- some little gift to myself. Just some little thing. Watch the sunset. An extra cup of some really good coffee. A hot bath. Spend a little time not rushing, not thinking about what else needs to get done.

In any case, good luck. Many folks out here in cyberland will be thinking about you and wishing you well.


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Cappy, stay cool and strong! My thoughts and prayers with you and keep us posted!


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

I was just reading the board a bit after a longish absence and saw this. Sorry to hear about your health problems, Cap. Hang in there! We're hoping for the best as the results come in.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Captain, I have been doing some investigating for you in my free time, and I found out after lots of reading that apricot seeds have a high concentraition of vitamin B17, a vitamin known for over 30 years to prevent ALL cancers from forming and if one already has it, slows its growth process, in most cases kills it completely, and regenerates the affected organ. 

The proof of this is found in most native Indian tribes like the Hunza people of the Himilayahs for example who have never had one case of cancer of any kind. A study was done on them to try and figure out what it was that they were doing that allowed them to have such amazing results. It was found that most of their diet consists of Laetrile(apricot seeds). Most native Indian tribes consume this vitamin resulting in them never contracting the desease in their life. 

I'm not a doctor or anything, I am only trying to help you Cap'. 

One man, a farmer here in the States was diagnosed with terminal liver cancer and was only given 6 months to live. He got a second opinion, the doctor who gave him the second opinion told him about the vitamin B17. The man felt with only 6 months to live, he had nothing to lose, so he took it 3 times daily with bottled water as directed and went back to the original doctor after 3 months. Not only was his cancer gone, the doctor said, "It is as if it was never there to begin with". And this man is not the only case, I have read of a few more terminal cases getting cured and a speedy recovery by taking Laetrile. These are the cases that I have just read about, there must be lots more as fortunate as them. 

Now, if you ask me whether I believe all this or not, my asnwer is, I'm not a doctor but, Hey why not just give it a go? After all they are only fruit kernals. 

here is where you can get some

http://home.bluegrass.net/~jclark/apricot_kernels.htm

Best of luck to you sir! :wave:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Thanks Trekmodeler. I hadn't heard that one before. 

I knew being a smoker I would more than likely end up with "something" which is why I was always eating tomatoes. Tomatoes contain over 30 thousand different phytochemicals that help prevent and kill cancers too and I love them darm fruits/vegetables lol. Tomatoes have also been known to cure liver problems and actually regrow livers that are damaged. I can't remember where I saw it but it had been proven.

Alternative medicines are big in my family so I will more than likely give it a shot. 
I'm still waiting to hear back from the VA (I keep getting a damn answering machine when i call them) about the second xrays taken last thursday. I did get a letter back from them about the Cholesterol tests and it was showing 173 and then low and behold just underneath those test results it says "you have heart disease". I've never been tested for it, never had High Blood Pressure so I don't know how they are figuring this out unless they think just because the cholesterol is high I have it. The VA does some weird stuff so I will be calling the Hospital here locally and see what I can get for appts there for second oppinions. 

Thanks again for the B17 info, and thanks for the good words Paul.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow! For a modeling forum, I am learning medicine. 

As for high cholesterol, I take Cider Vinagar tablets, and garlic, everyday. Since I take those two, my cholesterol is under control, as by bloodwork, and eye examines.

Alternative medicine works for some, and not for others. But it is always worth a try, since it does not harm your body, like prescription drugs. But always let your doctor know, what you try.

Best of luck,Dave!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Yeah I use a cider vinegar and Honey Concoction (50/50) to help with Gastric Reflux. I take a small glassful a day and it works for 24 hours. Beats taking the prevacid they said I would be on for the rest of my life. The Cider vinegar basically adds enough acid to the stomach to prevent it from OverProducing (gastric reflux) acid in the stomach. 
if you have gastric reflux as bad as I do(4-8 outbreaks a day) , give it a try.

The Honey also helps coat the stomach. It also one of Natures Food that will never spoil or go bad. Its Shelf life is indefinate. It may crystalize but running it under warm water will liquify it again.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

capt Locknar said:


> Yeah I use a cider vinegar and Honey Concoction (50/50) to help with Gastric Reflux. I take a small glassful a day and it works for 24 hours. Beats taking the prevacid they said I would be on for the rest of my life. The Cider vinegar basically adds enough acid to the stomach to prevent it from OverProducing (gastric reflux) acid in the stomach.
> if you have gastric reflux as bad as I do(4-8 outbreaks a day) , give it a try.


Oh, man! Don't perform live at SNL, then. You don't want to pull an Ashley Simpson. :jest:

José


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I must have missed that one.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Ashley Simpson was supposed to sing on SNL, but someone screwed up and the music and singing started without her band _and_ her knowing it. So, faced with the realization that the audience both at home and on stage now knew she wasn't going to sing but instead going to lip-sync, she did this jig and wordlessly left the stage. When asked about it, she went through a round of justifications (all the way from being the band's fault to WMDs), she finally settled that she had acid reflux. 

José


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

El Gato said:


> Ashley Simpson was supposed to sing on SNL, but someone screwed up and the music and singing started without her band _and_ her knowing it. So, faced with the realization that the audience both at home and on stage now knew she wasn't going to sing but instead going to lip-sync, she did this jig and wordlessly left the stage. When asked about it, she went through a round of justifications (all the way from being the band's fault to WMDs), she finally settled that she had acid reflux.
> 
> José



:lol: Yeah, I saw that one. How embarrassing! She looked like such a fool that night. :drunk:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

LOLOL.

Well contrary to most beliefs, 95% of all live performances are Lip Synced. Have you tried singing and dancing like they do at the same time. Contractions in the belly area's usually get reflexed into the singing too so it would actually sound like crap.


----------



## spacecraft guy (Aug 16, 2003)

Cap - 

Really sorry to hear about your health problems - will keep you in thoughts and prayers. 

I don't know much about alternative medicine, but I found this exercise in a magazine somewhere, and it has helped me when I needed to clear my mind and get focused. It doesn't take very long - hope it helps. 

Find someplace where you can get comfortable (your favorite chair, lying down in bed, on a mat on the floor, whatever you prefer) and is quiet. Turn off the phone, cell, radio, television - make where you are as noise free as possible. For a few minutes, just be still and be comfortable. You can keep your eyes closed or open as you prefer, but you want to minimize any distractions. 

Then starting from the number 51, inhale on the odd numbers, exhale on the even ones until you get to 20. Inhale and exhale deeply as you can but without making a extra effort - just take in as much air as you possibly can with your normal breathing pattern, and at your regular respiration rate - don't go any faster or slower than you usually do, and don't hold your breath inbetween. 

When you get to 20, inhale and exhale for each count (20 - inhale/exhale,19 - inhale/exhale, etc.) until you get down to zero. Then give yourself another few minutes being comfortable and noise free. And you're done. 

If you find yourself being overwhelmed by all the stuff you have to deal with during VA Hosiptal and doctor's appointments, using this exercise can help - I use it when I'm in the waiting room. All the best!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Thanks. I go in again Thursday and will give this a try.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Better yet, try 20mg Valium! That works too.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Well I stopped by the Yellow Clinic today to find out whats up with my second Lung xray since they hadn't contacted me. The Docs out this week. Go figure. Anyway the Nurse pulled me back and talked to me about it even though she isn't supposed to for some reason. 
The Report shows that the Vague Density wasn't found the in the second xray so now they want to do a CT scan and when the doc gets back next week he'll schedule that. She said that since it didn't show up on the second xray more than likely it was a fluke in the xray of some sort. The CT scan will confirm it. She said don't sweat it, that she had a mammogram at one time that did the same thing. Showed something the first time, second time nothing. 

Guess I get to continue playing the wait game on the Lung issue as usual. 
MRI scan for the Brain area is scheduled for tomorrow so more than like the doc will be out again for another week after that since those MRI's can really wear a doctor out and he'll have to get in another weeks of rest and relaxation at the Out of State Golf Course lol.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Yea, the nurse is most likely right. This isn't the first time I hear about flukes in medical scans. 

I had a CAT scan of my brain area a few years ago and the dag-on doctor had me wait too. For crying out loud, it only takes about 5 minutes. Go fig. 

Anyway, I hope everything turns out ok. Let us know.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

capt Locknar said:


> Well I stopped by the Yellow Clinic today to find out whats up with my second Lung xray since they hadn't contacted me. The Docs out this week. Go figure. Anyway the Nurse pulled me back and talked to me about it even though she isn't supposed to for some reason.
> The Report shows that the Vague Density wasn't found the in the second xray so now they want to do a CT scan and when the doc gets back next week he'll schedule that. She said that since it didn't show up on the second xray more than likely it was a fluke in the xray of some sort. The CT scan will confirm it. She said don't sweat it, that she had a mammogram at one time that did the same thing. Showed something the first time, second time nothing.


Dave, I'd be _very_ concerned if they got your X-rays mixed up with those from a mammogram....

José


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

One positive about the MRI is that it's the closest thing to a Jefferies tube I've ever seen. Good luck man.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Thanks. 

Only problem with the MRI for me is I usually fall asleep in the damn things and move and they have to start all over again LOL. 

I did that in traction today at Physical therapy. Fell asleep and my leg jerked and man does that hurt like hell.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I panic when I get in the tube, or an open MRI. When I had my lower back done, I could just fit the the Jefferies tube, and with the restraints for the neck, I could not fit, so to the open one I go. They were my first MRIs, and I hope my last.


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

Cap - 

Really sorry to hear about your health problems - will keep you in thoughts and prayers.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Cap,
My dad's a veterinarian, so I've helped take and devleop more x-rays than I really care to think about in my life. Sometimes weird things happen and you get phantom images. Hope that's the case here.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Dave,

What is the latest news? I have been concerned about the lack of news. I worry about you, so how are you doing?

Lloyd


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

capt Locknar said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Only problem with the MRI for me is I usually fall asleep in the damn things and move and they have to start all over again LOL.
> 
> I did that in traction today at Physical therapy. Fell asleep and my leg jerked and man does that hurt like hell.


 How can you sleep with all that noise?

And please, let us in on the latest.

José


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sorry to hear about all of this, Dave. You just don't seem to get a break from this stuff, do you? Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers, dude. Here's hopin' it was just a bad X-Ray.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Well the MRI for the Brain came back Clean. Turns out that about 40 Xray films were damaged and they seemed to have scared quite a few people that week during their xrays. Of which I got 2 xrays that day. Lucky me. Turns out the headaches are caused by the Medications I'm on. 2 of which cause headaches as a side effect. One of which I am supposed to be on for the rest of my life or until they do the surgery to tighten up the stomach hole or whatever it is that gets loose and causes Gastric Reflux, although they keep saying the surgery won't do any good in my case because its not primarily the looses but my stomach overproduces acid and doesnt' shut off when its supposed to, hence Chronic Daily almost Hourly Heartburn. 

The Lung MRI is scheduled for April 12th for the verification on the second xray showing nothing. They said they are gonna keep that appt even though they found out about the damaged xrays because of the chest pains. If its asbestosis or whatever they keep calling it, it will show up better on an MRI. 

I tell ya the VA is about as slow as hell when it comes to informing you about anything. I can't wait till we move to South Dakota, From what I hear the VA hospital in Sturgis is rated Number one in the country. The VA Hospital here only cares about adding a new one door entrance to the hospital instead of keeping a 2 door entrance to the hospital (what a complete waste of money that could have benefitted the veterans that need it more directly)

Well I'll update this one probably a week after the chest MRI, if they get back to me before that. Wonder if I hang out after the MRI and pester the technicians and stuff for a couple hours they'll tell me right away to get rid of me LOL.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

El Gato said:


> How can you sleep with all that noise?
> 
> And please, let us in on the latest.
> 
> José


I never really noticed how loud those machines are. They tend not to bother me too much, and it being dark in there with a constant steady sound has a tendency to put me to sleep. Kind of like the baby riding in a car thing. 

(Useless peice of information, Do ya know that a properly tuned diesel engine has the same cyclic rate as a cat purring, one of those things they taught us in the Mechanic School in the military)


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

That's good about your brain, it seems to be working fine....sort-of. :tongue: 

Hopefully the chest xray will turn out clean too. Now you just need to quit smoking man.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I've got a hiatal hernia, so have an idea of what you're going w/the reflux. Mine is kept under control w/a combination of med's (aciphex) and exercise. I've lost a bit over 40lbs in the last year and that's helped immensely, along w/the exercise - and, of course, partly due to the exercise. 

Have you asked The Doc if there's anything he can do about the meds, maybe change you over to another type?


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Well I've tried just about every Heartburn Med they got out there, none worked other than prevacid. I had to get special approval too for the prevacid as the VA doens't like to give it out until all other HB meds are tried. Something to do with the price lol. 

I'm listed as having a Hiatal Hernia too and to be honest I don't even know what the hell they are. I just figured what the hell, just another thing to add to the list of things wrong with me, I won't argue with them lol. 

Yeah my wife is boiling mad about the screwed up xray films. Had her worried for nothing that my marbles were going or something lol. 
The memory problems their still not sure of. Some things I have photgraphic memories on and some things I don't. Quite irritating actually. 

I have sleeping problems too so thats probably why everyone sees me on here most all of the time. I usually get between 2-4 hours of sleep per night. They think that it might have something to do with the "Voluntary" Sleep eradication training I went through. I was on ambien for it which worked pretty good but now the VA in their infinate wisdom won't prescribe that anymore either, Something to do with the addictiveness of the stuff. I was only using it maybe 2-3 times a week but they still refuse to give it back to me even though I am aware that it will turn me into a 3 headed Man with 12 breasts and my mouth would move locations to under my arm. Anyway, thats good ol big brother letting ya know he knows more about you and whats bettter for ya than you do.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Great news about the brain scan. I feel better about that. I am sure your headaches are from thinking too much.As for the reflux, I just remembered that at a herb store I used to go to, they told about an herb that will fix that. I don't remember the name, but if you have a store near you, go ask. Don't ask at GNC, look for a small home owned store.
I will be waiting for the chest MRI, and hope all is clear.


----------

